# Interfun GmbH, Edertal und Konsorten



## Miranda (1 Oktober 2002)

Hallo,

ich gehöre denn auch zu den Geschädigten der Firma Interfun. Zumindest haben sie es versucht mich zu schädigen. Ich kann nur dringend hier in diesem Forum raten gegen diese Firma massiv vorzugehen. Ich habe jedenfalls heute Strafanzeige/Strafantrag gegen die Firma Interfun und die Firma dtms AG/co nexos, Berlin bei der hiesigen Staatsanwaltschaft erstattet nachdem ich gestern feststellen durfte, dass in meiner Abwesenheit der Dialer wieder eine Verbindung aufgebaut hat und somit mal wieder € 47,-- fällig gewesen wären. Wer Info zum Verfahren als solches und weitere Infos über Interfun etc. haben möchte, wissen will an wen er sich wenden kann und welche Schritte nowendig sind um die Kosten nicht zu zahlen dann meldet Euch ruhig. Je mehr dagegen vorgehen um so besser und größer die Chance, dass die bald verschwunden sein werden. 
In diesem Sinne.

Eure Miranda


----------



## Anonymous (10 Oktober 2002)

Miranda schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich gehöre denn auch zu den Geschädigten der Firma Interfun. Zumindest haben sie es versucht mich zu schädigen. Ich kann nur dringend hier in diesem Forum raten gegen diese Firma massiv vorzugehen. Ich habe jedenfalls heute Strafanzeige/Strafantrag gegen die Firma Interfun und die Firma dtms AG/co nexos, Berlin bei der hiesigen Staatsanwaltschaft erstattet nachdem ich gestern feststellen durfte, dass in meiner Abwesenheit der Dialer wieder eine Verbindung aufgebaut hat und somit mal wieder € 47,-- fällig gewesen wären. Wer Info zum Verfahren als solches und weitere Infos über Interfun etc. haben möchte, wissen will an wen er sich wenden kann und welche Schritte nowendig sind um die Kosten nicht zu zahlen dann meldet Euch ruhig. Je mehr dagegen vorgehen um so besser und größer die Chance, dass die bald verschwunden sein werden.
> In diesem Sinne.
> ...




Hier ist loremar:
Bin auch ein Opfer! 3 Min. 94.00 €. Interfun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Am Sonntag wollte er wieder rein!!!! Aber ich war diesmal ganz wach!!!
Habe noch keinen Kontakt mit Interfun wegen Rechnung - noch keine Mahnungen, weil es bei mir erst los geht! Aber ich bin gewappnet!
Stelle auch gern Anzeige bei der Polizei! Solchen Mistkerlen soll das Handwerk gelegt werden.
Meine Adresse: [email protected]


----------



## Anonymous (10 Oktober 2002)

Interfun GmbH
Küferstrasse 6
34549 Edertal
Telefon: 05623 935027

Ansprechpartner:

_[ entfernt ]_

Wo Recht zu unrecht wird,
wird widerstand zur Pflicht!!!

_Wo öffentlich zu Straftaten aufgerufen wird, wird Löschen zur Pflicht_

CU, Holger


_Heiko_


----------



## Anonymous (10 Oktober 2002)

*Interfun GmbH*

Interfun GmbH
Herr Uxxxxx YYYYYYY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Kxxxxxstr.6xxxx
xyz12 Exxxxxxxx

[editiert]


----------



## sascha (11 Oktober 2002)

schon mal daran gedacht, dass interfun.de ein ganz regulären impressum hat? dann müsste man auch nicht in irgendwelchen foren namen posten (und editieren)...   

cu,

sascha


----------



## Anonymous (11 Oktober 2002)

Sehe ich ein, Heiko,
aber wenn du erstmal 1500 Euro abgedrückt hast, und nicht mehr weißt wovon du deine Miete zahlen kannst, und sich der Dialer immer wieder 
von selbst installiert, dann hast du einfach die schnauze voll.

Es muss halt mal ganz klar gesagt werden, was viele Leute fühlen.

Natürlich wäre unser der Gestzgeber aufgefordert, das hier normale
Computeruser geschützt werden vor solchen Abzockern.

Und davon ganz abgesehen, kann jeder unter denic.de die Verantwortlichen in solchen Firmen selber rausbekommen.

Also, Entschuldige bitte meinen kleinen Fehltritt.

CU, Holger


----------



## Heiko (11 Oktober 2002)

Da gibts nix zu entschuldigen. Jeder macht mal Fehler. Wichtig ist nur, dass man daraus lernt.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Oktober 2002)

*Interfun GmbH*

Hallo!
Schaut Euch mal interfan.de an!
Service ("unerwünschte E-Mails") und Firma ("Über uns") sind sehr interessant!!!!!
Glaubt man kaum, was da so steht!


----------



## technofreak (11 Oktober 2002)

Hi,

Naja, Heuchelei ist doch nix neues!  :holy: 

Aber es sind schon ein paar nette Infos auf der Seite, die sich übrigens nur mit dem IE 
anzeigen läßt, nicht mit Mozilla, was ja schon wieder Rückschlüsse zuläßt! 

Nett folgendes Angebot:

"Interfun ist stolz Ihnen einen Dialer präsentieren zu können, der nicht wie andere Anbieter pro Minute abrechnet, sondern pro Einwahl. Sollten Sie zum Beispiel Monatszugänge verkaufen wollen, so bietet sich dieser Dialer besonders an. Pro Einwahl werden dabei 47,45 Euro berechnet, die Firma Interfun übernimmt das Storno Risiko für Sie."

Z.B. Monatszugänge: haha! Es wird in keiner Weise hinterfragt , ob denn ein solcher Betrag in irgendeiner Weise 
überhaupt einem Gegenwert entspricht!  :evil: 

Dies bestätigt mich immer wieder in meiner Grundüberzeugung, daß Dialer vom Prinzip
her nicht seriös sind! 

Die Moral: Icke verkaufen Revolver, icke von nix wissen, wenn liegen Leichen rum! 

Gruß
Tf  

PS:ich muß mich mal wieder abreagieren:
 :bang:


----------

